# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  SiME Smart Glass, ChipSiP Technology Co., Ltd., New Taipei City, Taiwan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - ChipSiP Technology Co., Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

SiME Smart Glasses-Visual Guiding System 

Published on Dec 27, 2014

----------


## Airicist

ChipSiP SiME Smart Glasses 

Published on Dec 29, 2014




> SiME Smart Glasses solution is powered by integrated 5-in-1 system SiP (a dual-core 1.2 GHz ARM based application processor, 2 units of DDR3L and 2 units of NAND), 480p transparent display, wireless, GPS, 9-axis sensor, camera and microphone in a very small space. ChipSiP brings the miniaturization value for smart glasses to optimize wearable convenience.

----------

